# Michael Phelps - announces partnership with Head&Shoulders at Soho House in New York 8.2.2012 x9



## beachkini (9 Feb. 2012)

(9 Dateien, 3.541.979 Bytes = 3,378 MiB)


----------



## Q (9 Feb. 2012)

so sieht das also aus wenn 84 KG auf 1,93 m verteilt sind  :thx:


----------

